# Abnormal behaviour of Rabbit



## kumar (Apr 1, 2005)

I want to know the abnormal behaviour of Rabbits and their causes and remedies in FAQs form, not in Essays form.

What are the exact words to be put in Search Box to get the desired results of the above-mentioned concerned?

What about the details of Indian Marketing Rabbits?


----------



## Fergi (Apr 1, 2005)

I would start off with this site. I am unable tofind any information on Indian marketing of rabbits. Do you mean tobreed and sell? You should check local organizations that breed andsell for specifics about marketing in India.

http://www.rabbit.org/faq/index.html

Fergi's mom


----------

